# Eigene IR/Infrarot Kamera



## meilon (14. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Ich hatte heute mal meine Webcam am laufen und nebenbei auf einer Fernbedienung rumgedrückt. Auf einmal sehe ich, dass meine Kamera Infrarotes Licht erkennen kann.

Jetzt meine Frage: Ist es möglich, jetzt selber eine Infrarot-Kamera zu bauen, mit der man im dunkeln sehen kann? Wenn ja, was benötige ich alles aus dem http://www.reichelt.de Sortiment, um das ganze per Akku laufen zu lassen und möglichst viel zu sehen? Wenn das ganze am USB-Port aus möglich ist, wäre das auch super.

mfg
-meilon


----------



## chmee (24. Oktober 2006)

Alle CCD Chips können Infrarot "sehen", nur bauen die Digicam-Hersteller nen Filter
mit ein, um Bildverfälschungen zu vermeiden bzw. wird ein Filter vorgesetzt,
der das IR-Licht "verschiebt".

Also: Infrarot-Leuchte gebaut mit vielen IR-LEDs und dann sollte alles gut gehen.
uU diesen Filter vor dem Chip wegnehmen.

Links:
http://www.pauck.de/marco/photo/infrared/ccd/ccd.html
http://dpfwiw.com/ir.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## klein-odd (11. Januar 2010)

Also willst Du die  Kamera mit IR betreiben ?

Dies ist durchaus machbar.

Du brauchst  zuerst das passende Licht (von Infrarot LEDs),
das Du vom USB-Anschluss speisen kannst,
dann kannst Du mit der Kamera IR-beleuchtete Welt scannen.

interessiert es Dich noch ?


----------



## Infrarot (30. Juni 2010)

Hi, 

ich bin grad dabei ein System aufzubauen um später bestimmen zu können wie viel Zeit dabei vergeht. 
Das System besteh aus Eingabe, Kommunikation, Vewerarbeitung, Kommunikation und Ausgabe. 
Nun besteht z.B. die Eingabe aus einem Infrarotkamera... die Verarbeitung aus DSP. 

Jetzt meine Frage: hätte jemand Idee( idealerweise Erfahrung) wie man die Latenzzeit vom Kamera und DSP bzw. vom gesamten System messen kann bzw. experimentell bestimmen kann? 

vielen Dank!


----------



## port29 (30. Juni 2010)

Man könnte es auf zwei Arten machen. Zunächst einmal kann man die Zeit anhand von Bildern abzählen, die du auswertest. 
Außerdem könntest du eine Uhr aufnehmen und dann schauen, wann das Bild mit der Uhrzeit hinten aus dem System herauskommt.


----------

